# Injuries



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Caron Butler



> Caron Butler could miss the rest of the season because of a knee injury, a tough blow for the already-ailing Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> A person with direct knowledge of the initial diagnosis told ESPNDallas.com's Tim MacMahon that the symptoms indicated Butler suffered at least a partial tear of the patellar tendon in his right knee.
> 
> ...


Dirk Nowitzki



> Nowitzki has a sprained right knee. He is day to day, and Dallas is 0-3 without him.


Shawn Marion



> Shawn Marion would be a strong option to replace him, but he missed the Bucks game with a thigh contusion.


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5981356

Roddy Beaubois



> The Mavericks will not get Rodrigue Beaubois back anytime soon, according to Rick Carlisle.
> 
> "I'm not going to talk about Roddy's situation until it becomes something imminent," Carlisle told 1310-AM The Ticket in Dallas.
> 
> "We're a ways away from that. To get into that stuff and speculate this or that and how it's going to disrupt chemistry is a negative conversation. We have to make sure we can get him healthy. His activity level has been stepped up. Those are all positive things. That's going to be one of those good problems I'm looking forward to having."


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/70819/20101228/beaubois_still_a_ways_away_from_return/

Not looking too good right now, all of our rotation forwards are out. While Dirk and Marion's injuries aren't too serious, worst case scenario has Caron out the entire season. 

They are calling up Dominique Jones from the D-League, and I'm guessing he gets some decent playing time tonite vs Cleveland. 

But the biggest concern is what you do w/ Caron. I'm already beginning to guess they would try to trade his expiring contract at some point. 

But who would you go for, especially now that Houston's Kevin Martin is likely off the block b/c they are playing well. Iguodala? J.R. Smith? One of Charlotte's wings? Rip or Tayshaun from Detroit? Courtney Lee?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Butler is done for the season. Ugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sucks. Caron has always been one of my favourite players. Get well soon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Just when there was a little bit of a spark ad excitement again the injuries started to amount. Hopefully Dirk will be back soon and Roddy B is ready to go as well.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

They're being really cautious w/ Dirk, which makes sense, although I'd prefer not to fall behind Utah/LA. 

According to realgm, Roddy is making progress but still weeks away.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like Dirk is out again tonite. We've slipped to 3rd in the West and aren't too far ahead of Utah/OKC in the standings. Wouldn't be surprised if we drop to 5th, but I heard rumors he'll be back this weekend.


----------

